# Lie: Nothing Travels Faster Than The Speed of Light



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2020)

Watching "How The Universe Works" yesterday I learned a basket full of info about the amazing universe but I'll limit it to one fact pointed out.
The misconception about the speed of light is based on math vs. the universe. Mathematically it is true however in space it is not. Everyone knows first off, the Big Bang far exceeded the speed of light. Second, the discovery of the galaxy GNB11 at a distance of 32 billion lightyears away asks the question if the universe is around 14 billion years old how is it possible to see GNB11? Most experts even suggest galaxies nearly three times that far away. The reason put simply is expansion caused by dark energy two physical realities "recently" verified by cosmic physicists.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 28, 2020)

This article says that the universe has never expanded faster than the speed of light and explains the expansion of the universe as well.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/starts...-faster-than-the-speed-of-light/#65a61fecb841


----------



## Gaer (Jul 28, 2020)

Science and physics is ever changing,ever growing in awareness. Isn't simultanious faster?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 28, 2020)

Whenever I give thought to light years, it's so hard to wrap my head around.

32 billion light years away... unfathomable.


----------



## Pete (Jul 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Whenever I give thought to light years, it's so hard to wrap my head around.
> 
> 32 billion light years away... unfathomable.


 Why 'Aunt Marg' you don't look a day over 31


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This article says that the universe has never expanded faster than the speed of light and explains the expansion of the universe as well.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/starts...-faster-than-the-speed-of-light/#65a61fecb841


Then GBN11 is not possible when they proved it is. After reading attachment  I'll stick with the many on the show that declared what I posted. They went on to say we cannot reach the ends of the universe because the exponential speed factor between bodies or expansion. So traveling at the speed of light you are chasing infinity as the expansion rate can go from 2X to an undetermined expansion factor. Physics applied to the cosmos do not apply to math numbers in our books. To quote of the the team, "The universe can travel as fast as it wants to."


----------



## Knight (Jul 28, 2020)

Why is it the speed of dark is never mentioned?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Knight said:


> Why is it the speed of dark is never mentioned?


Because dark is just an absence of light.  I believe that when light is emitted from a distant exploding star thousands of light years away from us, that, that light takes time to reach Earth.
We are actually looking at a past event.  There's a limit on how fast that light can get here.  It's not instantaneous.  Therefore I believe the speed of light can be calculated just as the speed of sound can be calculated.  Thunder in the distance takes time to reach our ears. That can be calculated.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Then GBN11 is not possible when they proved it is. After reading attachment  I'll stick with the many on the show that declared what I posted. They went on to say we cannot reach the ends of the universe because the exponential speed factor between bodies or expansion. So traveling at the speed of light you are chasing infinity as the expansion rate can go from 2X to an undetermined expansion factor. Physics applied to the cosmos do not apply to math numbers in our books. To quote of the the team, "The universe can travel as fast as it wants to."


Space is expanding relative to what?


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 28, 2020)

Ever feel like your part of an experiment gone wrong??


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Ever feel like your part of an experiment gone wrong??


I AM the experiment gone wrong.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 28, 2020)

Hmmm, ok so what are you all about?? As an experiment I  mean


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 28, 2020)

The Event Horizon issue has been beat to death like trying to explain infinity. Even our Summit & Sierra, Japans Fugaku which has been re-tasked to focus purely on the Covid-19 pandemic and China's Sunway will never get global astrophysicist to come to a viable conclusion. At least not in our lifetime.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Space is expanding relative to what?


Itself, read up on expansion & dark energy. The universe is not only expanding but at an ever increasing rate. In time we will see nothing in the night skies (millions of years from now). The laws of physics are not constant in the universe the further we reach out. "The Great Unknown."


----------



## Judycat (Jul 28, 2020)

Space is space. Objects move apart in relation to each other, be it stars, galaxies, or dark matter.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Itself, read up on expansion & dark energy. The universe is not only expanding but at an ever increasing rate. IN TIME WE WILL SEE NOTHING IN THE NIGHT SKIES (millions of years from now). The laws of physics are not constant in the universe the further we reach out. "The Great Unknown."



Very true, we won't .


----------



## Nathan (Aug 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How The Universe Works


I love that show.   What a crazy awesome job that would be as a theoretical physicist, they must drink a lot!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 22, 2020)

Not only our Universe, but the multiverse is in continious creation, formation, expansion.  neverending. eternal.  
No beginning.  No end.  Wow!  Think of the incredible energy, the incredible intelligence!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 22, 2020)

If reincarnation is a reality, I hope I can come back someday in a world resembling Star Trek.  It would be awesome to be able to travel through the Universe at Warp Speed.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> If reincarnation is a reality, I hope I can come back someday in a world resembling Star Trek.  It would be awesome to be able to travel through the Universe at Warp Speed.


Me, I want a Replicator!


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Me, I want a Replicator!



One Tricliptocator for me please.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

I love How the Universe Works also. Just watched the segment on black holes, possible wormholes into alternate universes, etc. Wow, really breathtaking stuff!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2020)

Now that I a fan of the show "Paranormal Caught On Tape" I wonder what the ghost-like figures are. I hate to think they are dead people trapped here. I hope they are things from another dimension or parallel universe. They do have some incredible poltergeist videos. One guys entire kitchen was almost destroyed on item at a time and the guy has not moved out. He sat down at his kitchen table with a Wigi board and placed a wine glass upside down on it instead of the thing used to operate them and as soon as the glass touched the board it exploded. Believers or non believers there are tons of videos out there now that everyone has cameras and some of them offer up real question marks.


----------

